# lost equipment at myers pool



## kakahead (Nov 2, 2005)

About 2 hours ago I left a bag with my skirt, helmet and booties in the parkinglot of myers pool. I am as poor as they come and cant aford new stuff and wont be able to kayak this season without that stuff. If anyone found them, please please let me know....I would appreceate it so much. 970 402 4956


----------



## DanOrion (Jun 8, 2004)

Ha ha, I left my rash guard there tonight and the good folks at the front desk put aside in the lost and found!

Here's the phone number (303) 403-2563.

Good Luck!


----------



## kakahead (Nov 2, 2005)

thank for that number....the number I had I couldnt talk to a person... And they found my stuff! Much appreaceated.


----------



## DanOrion (Jun 8, 2004)

Glad to hear it! 

Meyer's pool was a blast. It feels great being back in the water. I never thought I'd say it, but I can't wait for this snow to MELT so the rivers can RUN!


----------

